# Kibbe bow



## superspeedbill (Jul 23, 2011)

I am new to archery talk as I have not shot a bow since I was a kid. had a lemon wood long bow but it split on me and never replaced it. went to a rifle. Any way the other day at a garage sale leaning in a corner was this long bow. I picked it up and it looked very close to the one I broke. it has a tight grain wood like my old one but has a black laminate on it back. horn tips and a leather wrap grip. It brough tback old memories of shooting wood arrows, so being retired and buying everthing my mother would not let me have when i was a kid, I bought the bow.there were no arrows. the bow had a decal on the inside that said wolverine, kibbe, and someplace i believe in michigan. I guess I am woundering if this bow is still ok to shoot or is it a antique and should be hung on a wall. I would feel terable if it was a collector piece and I broke it like my last one. anyway if anyone knows about kibbe bows let me know if i should get some arrows and shoot it, or sell it to someone who collect old bows. thanks for your help. bill


----------



## superspeedbill (Jul 23, 2011)

*It happened*

had a 100 looks at my question, but no one had any information. so i decided to string the bow. wrong!! same thing as my old bow, split it right in half. I guess it sat to long in the corner of the garage and dried out. I guess it was better to split stringing it, then drawing it back. anyway it's junk now. thirty bucks shot. i sure hope it was not a collector piece as i will kick myself for trying to string it. back to my rifle again. Bill


----------



## LucasK (May 30, 2011)

Kibbe was a well know bowyer from the thirties in Michigan. His bows are collectable but rarely shootable (as you found out) mostly because of the glues of the day. Russ Hoogerhyde worked for him and later won the NAA title.


----------



## superspeedbill (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks lucask for the info. i wish you would have told me collectable befor i tried to string it. I wonder how much it was worth? I should known better.but it got the best of me to feel that longbow in my hands again.


----------



## LucasK (May 30, 2011)

I am not very good with guessing prices. Kibbe bows come up for sale every so often on e-bay, that is probably your best bet as to a realistic value. Sorry I can't be more helpfull


----------

